# Future Animal Crossing Name/Gameplay/Character Ideas



## NikkiKaji (May 13, 2015)

Any dream ideas you have have for a future Animal crossing game? Systems, title, features?

I came up with a game called Animal Crossing: Good Times. You're the mayor once again, and a lot of previous new leaf characters return. Lots of new characters as well, along with more customization of your character, and you have the option to make your house bigger than the standard 8x8 space of each room. There would also be more rooms and furniture  you'll also have the option to ask villagers to go over their house, give them items, and even get married (Lol jk, dating at the most). 

What ideas do you guys have?


----------



## Katelyn (May 13, 2015)

I'll just make a list since I have quite a few ideas xD


Larger town along with a higher amount of villagers.
More tree variety, especially weeping willows.
More detailed trees, bushes, and flowers.
Larger houses, rooms, and more exterior house options.
Wider variety of haircuts, clothes, and face customization. Along with this, i believe you should be able to choose your skin color.
New bugs, fish, fossils and paintings.
Another museum upgrade to bring back constellations and stargazing.
I would love to see more public works projects, mainly more buildings such as a bakery where you could buy little sweets your character could hold.
Lasty, I would like to see more travel options. Now, there's Main Street and the island, but I would like to be able to go other places as well. I'm not sure where exactly but I still think it would be pretty cool xD.


----------



## Moddie (May 13, 2015)

Not sure how it'd work well but I'd like to be able to play as an animal myself. I guess they could ask questions in a Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon style to decide species, face style, and markings. Also Shampoodle could be used to change fur/skin colour.


----------



## Chococrunch (May 13, 2015)

i think nintendo should make a game where you can let any animal come into your town that u want nd then you can pick what stores u have and what flowers nd what trees nd all the paintings from redd is real so its not hard


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 13, 2015)

Chococrunch said:


> i think nintendo should make a game where you can let any animal come into your town that u want nd then you can pick what stores u have and what flowers nd what trees nd all the paintings from redd is real so its not hard



You made this game SO easy, it makes Smurf 1982 seem like Faster than Light!

Also, I think Animals should be playable.


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 14, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'll just make a list since I have quite a few ideas xD
> 
> 
> Larger town along with a higher amount of villagers.
> ...



It would be cool if the island was affect by what season it is. Like if it's winter time, you get to do extra things like skiing or something. Or in fall you can make really tall leaf piles by raking up leaves.

Also i'd love to see golden tulips...


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (May 14, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'll just make a list since I have quite a few ideas xD
> 
> 
> Larger town along with a higher amount of villagers.
> ...



I love all of these ideas!! I can't wait for the next AC hopefully we will hear something at E3!!


----------



## Aozz202x (May 14, 2015)

i'll go ahead make more ideas for a title


Return the idea of adding custom designer stuff on the door's window
allowed customized windows,
use amiibo for special items like if you get Mario, you get a mario them of all sorts of stuff 
have Villagers be move where you want them to,


----------



## toadsworthy (May 14, 2015)

I think there should be a more customizable map... like not just a square, one of your mayor jobs is to buy surrounding properties and expand not just your PWPs, but the size of your town too... and yes more variety in plants


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 14, 2015)

These are all very cool ideas. I just wish it would be for both Wii U and 3DS as well.


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 15, 2015)

Actually, now that I think about it, I wouldn't mind there being hedgehog or alpaca villagers  Their designs are sooo cute!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

Bowie would LOVE this!


Astral Projecting!


----------



## Duzzel (May 15, 2015)

I'd like another tier in the town, but more similar to the higher AC:GC ones.

As mayor, if you could place signs that decided where Villagers would move in (Like the sign system in City Folk/LGttC)

And I think it would be neat if you could register Best Friend's towns so you can visit their town without wifi.
So an option to download someone's town and travel there like a dream town, but more interactivity and whenever you want.

But to be fair, all I'm hoping for in the next game is a bigger town, then I'd be content.


----------



## Hulaette (May 16, 2015)

I hope to see a more variety of skin colors, from whites, tans, browns, blacks, green, blue, orange, purple, teal, yellow etc.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I hope to see a more variety of skin colors, from whites, tans, browns, blacks, green, blue, orange, purple, teal, yellow etc.



So you want to create an EQG style town?


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Bowie would LOVE this!
> 
> 
> Astral Projecting!



I love it!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I love it!



I know! And it would be like a Dream Suite location!

The AP Bed is free, it doesn't require internet, you can be any color animal you want, and you can FLY!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

I've said this in a similar post before, but I think if they had like an "apartment" that was like the campsite but you can have up to five residents in the apartment and have them stay each for like a week, that way you can get someone to move out people and move them in to the permanent residence in your town. Also of course, being able to set the housing plots for the villagers and being able to make certain people permanent villagers. No leaving without your permission at the very least.


----------



## Moose716 (May 17, 2015)

biomes. your town could be:
Tropical or Temperate Rain forest
Alpine
Taiga
Desert
Savanna
Moutain


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

BIOMES!


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 18, 2015)

Already posted a few somewhere else... let's see if I can come up with some new ones...

- I would love an Octopus villager that kinda resembles a squid instead  White with black "mask" around the eyes. He/She would be Peppy.
- Would love a newspaper in Animal Crossing. NL is my first AC so I don't know if it has been done before. But having like a Parrot character yelling the latest headlines on the tree square would be pretty amazing. You can then spend bells to buy it and read about your past actions and your villagers etc.
- Like everyone keeps mentioning... beach PWPs please! 

 Well thats all for now...


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 21, 2015)

How about sleepovers? 
Or you can interact with more furniture items? For example, the computer can be used like a guide for the game instead of isabelle having to tell you everything. And you could use a website similar to youtube to watch video made by the villagers. Or record your own videos and save them to your SD card with some type of video recorder held item; it could be like a free capture card for your animal crossing game!


----------



## Stanley (May 22, 2015)

The Gamecube Animal Crossing has the largest village size and highest villager count with a maximum of 15 villagers. Wild World had 8 and City Folk & New Leaf have 10. The next should definitely increase village size to at least equal the Gamecube's and have a population count of at least 15, right?

For years I thought it'd be a neat idea for the house to have different sections. Like hallways, you feel me? Imagine the pathway on the left side of the main room. Takes you to a pathway that circles upward so the main entrance is bottom center, like the main room. You can even place things in this hallway. Hang pictures on the wall. Make it more realistic. Right?

Bigger house. New Leaf has the largest BY FAR house space than any other game in the series. A terrific and strong step in the right direction. More though. Increase the amount of rooms. There are so many sets and themes available and even right now I'm having trouble deciding which themes I want for my rooms. I'm going to have to cut some & that kind of spoils some of the fun. Right?

More events. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't the Gamecube crossing have more town events than every game that followed?

New Leaf in my opinion is the strongest entry in the series. Without a doubt many more features could and can be added. All I can think of is expanding on what is there. Bigger house. Bigger village. More villagers & more events. Also an island like the one in the Gamecube (I'm really referencing the Gamecube Crossing a lot, huh?). That was such a neat feature. The empty hut that you could furnish was so cool. Your own personal beach house. Fantastic!


----------



## mabadpe (May 22, 2015)

Oh so many great ideas! I really want a bigger city, in my opinion it gets quite cramped when having 10 villagers and 4 characters and then want to have some PWPs. I love the idea of buying new areas as the mayor. And ye more variety in everything: new flowers, tree types, PWPs, house designs, town designs, island designs and so on. The jellyfish should definitely come back as a catchable. I would also like an option that makes it easier to get certain villagers. Unless you buy your dreamie on forum it would take ages out of the 300+ or sth villagers there are available. Like someone mentioned, more "campsite" slots as in an apartment and they would not just stay a day but maybe a bit longer. Would also be nice to get to know them, even if you dont find them appealing at first, they might have better personalities than those that are "cute" or popular. I also would like if those characters like Nook, Reese and those would have their own place to stay in town or on main street and would generally be more incorporated into interaction. I really liked talking to Sable and getting to know some of their background.

EDIT: Ah ye forgot, but I'ld really like an easier way of customizing villagers homes. I like to make their homes fit to their personality but at the same time its really annoying when they kick stuff out or change and mess it up that way


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Customizable Main Street.



You start your town with the Nook shop, post office, Able Sisters, and museum, and there are a number of open spots where you can place any different shops you want, like you could have the option to place the Roost or Police station up there instead of in town. You can put Club 101 or Dream Suite in whatever order you want, and you could give Crazy Redd or Katrina a home up there as well. Resetti could have his manhole up there if you so desired, and he could give you the option after meeting certain requirements to remove one boulder in your town.

If there's a building you don't want, you don't have to build it and instead of there being ugly, empty buildings, it would just be trees.

Another thing you could build on Main Street is a multipurpose building where it'd be like a Campsite for the "tent NPCs" (Redd, Katrina, Fishing/Bug Tourney guys) and that's where they would go instead of the plaza. Plaza would only be for holidays like Bunny Day or New Year's. Of course, before you make this building, the NPCs would still go to the plaza.


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

1. Vacation mode -- Isabelle taking over your town in case you need to go on hiatus or stop playing.
2. Being able to place furniture diagonally.
3. Up to at least 6 players in town.
4. Being able to send letters to other towns.
5. Pattern 'closet' -- to be able to store more than just 10 patterns.
6. New fruit.


----------



## Mycaruba (May 23, 2015)

1- 360 degrees camera (and I'm pretty sure the only reason the rolling effect is there was because of hardware limitations)
2- larger town with more villagers (12-13)
3- bigger Main Street
4- more land verticality
5- more house customisation
6- keep being the mayor but with greatly expanded pwp options
7- more villagers, lots of new dialogue, and a few more personality types
8- if on wii u - gamepad = inventory/touchscreen, freeing up the TV
9- better online capabilities
10- dem graphics

- - - Post Merge - - -

+vacation mode as others have said


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 24, 2015)

A bug based villager?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

1) Make it so if you tell K.K. Slider a song he doesn't know, he straight up tells you he doesn't know what that song is; instead of making you sit down and listen to his random strumming.
2) Have Isabelle let you do mayorial business on holidays.
3) Have Isabelle tell you about PWP a villager wanted once a day when you go sit in the desk; instead of waiting for a villager to ping you so they can recommend you a project.
4) Being able to change the town name.
5) Make it so you can renovate bridges instead of demolishing it one day, and putting up another the next; for Isabelle to tell you about a bridge a villager wanted even after building 3 bridges; As well as making it so we can build bridges as close as building a house, PWP, etc. near a bridge.


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

Spoiler: I have ideas for how we could implement skin color!



Obviously we'd have to remove the whole "tan" feature of the game in exchange for that, but hopefully no one will mind.

Maybe all the possible default characters would have different skin tones as well as hair and eyes. You can already change your hair and eye color at will, so having different skin color for each starter wouldn't be bad. Given that there are (I think) 7 or 8 different tan colors in previous games, you could have one for almost every default character.

On the downside, people who aren't using a guide to get their desired character will be stuck with a skin tone they may or may not want, and there would need to be something to change it... Maybe you could ask Shampoodle for a different kind of makeover (that is, to take the skin color of your Mii instead of its head), or to ask for a full-body makeover (getting both skin and head of your Mii) and then removing the head? Idk.



Thoughts?

Also, bring back the character backstories (Tom Nook, Blathers, the Ables) from WW! Those were awesome and just made it all more fun getting to know them for who they are instead of just being your moneymakers.


----------



## zestylemons (May 25, 2015)

I think having more shops on main street would be fun, I enjoy the shopping element of AC so it would be nice to see this happen  as others have suggested, a bakery would be cute!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

More than 8 characters for names!! Maybe 12, like X and Y, maybe?


----------

